

Warriors 'wearable' weapon? Devices to monitor players while on the court - kelukelugames
http://www.cbssports.com/nba/writer/ken-berger/25203846/warriors-wearable-weapon-devices-to-monitor-players-while-on-the-court

======
kelukelugames
Really cool article. Talks about how wearables allowed a team to go from most
injury prone to one of the least in a year.

